# Made from old books



## jeb151 (Apr 3, 2013)

I add this wreath from old books of my mothers that I just couldn't throw way. There are about 275 paper roses on a wreath form.


----------



## Margaretishbel (May 3, 2015)

incredible craft.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

That is so pretty!!!!


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

Very interesting. Is there a special technique to making the roses?


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

My that is so pretty!!!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Looks amazing


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## whit848 (Jun 16, 2014)

Such a pretty antique look!
Sue in IL


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Your wreath looks great. I held an exhibition a couple of years ago of folded books etc which included about 6 different wreaths. The one I made with the roses I could have sold ten times over.
Yours is extra special given that it was made from your mother’s books.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic!


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Wow is my first thought then amazing but how do you make them?
Tonda Stewart


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its beautiful


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

That's lovely


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

How beautiful and what a lovely way to remember your mother. ????


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

I'm also wondering how you make them but can probably figure it out. I have a dear friend who is 96, a botanist and is finally moving to another state to be with her nephew and his family. That is all the family she has left. We are so grateful he is good to her. So many people love her but her memory is fading horribly and her friends and neighbors are having trouble keeping up with her and worrying about her. She lives alone, is always outside and so rarely answers her phone. If we want to take her to lunch or somewhere we have to drive over, find her if she is home and tell her and post a note of what time we'll be back for her. She had a house full of horticulture books, most have been donated to horticultural societies or libraries but there are still many left. I may try to make her a wreath of some of them. Thanks so much for posting yours


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Mitzi said:


> I'm also wondering how you make them but can probably figure it out. I have a dear friend who is 96, a botanist and is finally moving to another state to be with her nephew and his family. That is all the family she has left. We are so grateful he is good to her. So many people love her but her memory is fading horribly and her friends and neighbors are having trouble keeping up with her and worrying about her. She lives alone, is always outside and so rarely answers her phone. If we want to take her to lunch or somewhere we have to drive over, find her if she is home and tell her and post a note of what time we'll be back for her. She had a house full of horticulture books, most have been donated to horticultural societies or libraries but there are still many left. I may try to make her a wreath of some of them. Thanks so much for posting yours


That sounds like a lovely idea. There are many YouTube videos to show you how. Not hard at all to make.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Beautiful...


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Such a sweet remembrance of your mama.


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Very nice idea to make from your mom's books, besides being a lovely wreath. I have 2 "bibles" made from books.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's beautiful and what a wonderful memory of your mum.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

That is very unique!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Stunning


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Awesome!!


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

A beautiful creation sure to be an heirloom for sure..


----------



## Fiona3 (Feb 6, 2014)

Beautiful way to remember your Mother!

Fiona. ????????????


----------



## Susanrph (Aug 2, 2012)

Very interesting. The color of the old pages is really pretty combined with the flowers. Nice wreath and you'll think of your mom's books when you see it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

:sm24:


----------



## coal cracker (Jul 15, 2016)

beautiful. wonder if there is something on you tube on how to make them. will check--just for something new to do.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic job . :sm24:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wow. Great job.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Beautiful work


----------



## whitedog (Dec 21, 2011)

Just beautiful and so unique - plus a great memory for you.


----------

